# Proof that Samwise Gamgee is the coolest character ever...



## Link 2 (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is the proof:

http://www.ryano.net/iraq/?36237


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 27, 2004)

What does that sign say?

Oh yeah... this is weird. I went in to teach a 5th grade class yesterday, and for some reason the board said 'Samwise' on it. But it also said 'Baggins'. It said my name too, but only because I was the guest speaker.  Sorry, had to tell someone...


----------



## Niirewen (Apr 27, 2004)

Samwise pwns u??

*tries to figure out what that means*

Huh?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 29, 2004)

For some reason I'm not finding this funny. This altered pic has been going round here's another one 

http://www.ryano.net/iraq/?113085


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 29, 2004)

> Samwise pwns u??



Maybe Samwise is a porno movie director?


----------

